

ZenPayroll's (YC W12) advice for B2B companies - katm
http://blog.ycombinator.com/zenpayrolls-yc-w12-advice-for-b2b-companies

======
mncolinlee
I'm really impressed by ZenPayroll's product. Our product integrates with
theirs for a reason.

However, it's shocking how effective YC was for them in fundraising. We have
over ten times more customers and charge more than half their price for our
small business product. We're profitable. However, their Series A bested ours
by five times. Well played!

~~~
DrJ
I'm really impressed by ZenPayroll's 2 factor auth support :)

------
danbmil99
What about ZenPayroll's advice on haircuts and shoes?

~~~
steffigolucky
Haircuts: Several people on our team highly recommend Glenn at Jackson Place
Salon.

Shoes: We don't wear shoes in the office.

~~~
tyre
Spot on.

Glenn has an amazing array of neo-hipster styles, delicious tea, and is the
most knowledgable ex-Seattlite gardener I know.

Although we're all shoeless in the office — Sockshop Haight Street is _the_
place for designer socks — three of us are rocking the Nike Free. Nothing
crazy, but lightweight and super comfortable.

[http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/free-5-running-
shoe/pid-82...](http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/free-5-running-
shoe/pid-829029/pgid-688830)

